# AR3 - Australian Rare Earths



## System (31 May 2021)

Australian Rare Earths Limited is a company focused on Ionic Clay hosted rare earths resource opportunities in South Australia and Victoria. The Company currently holds one granted exploration licence (EL) in South Australia and one granted EL in Victoria, and is the applicant for three further South Australian exploration licences.

The Company’s primary focus is our 100%-owned Koppamurra Project, a district scale ionic clay rare earth opportunity located in South Australia and Victoria containing a high value REE assemblage with low radioactivity. The Company has already had significant exploration success through the discovery of the Red Tail and Yellow Tail deposits, including the declaration of a maiden Mineral Resource the grade of which is comparable with those found in southern China, the major source of heavy rare earths.

The success of the Company’s first drilling campaign, incorporating aircore, auger and push-tube core techniques, was obtained from drilling of less than 5% of the Project area.

It is anticipated that AR3 will list on the ASX during June 2021.






						Australian Rare Earths Limted - Mineral Exploration ASX: AR3
					

Australian Rare Earths Limited - our focus is on sustainably unlocking the materials critical to producing renewable energy and the components of energy efficient equipment



					ar3.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 May 2021)

Still open


*Listing date*25 June 2021 #*Contact details*http://www.ar3.com.au/
Ph: 1300 646 100*Principal Activities*Rare earths exploration and development*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*$0.30*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*AR3*Capital to be Raised*$12,000,000*Expected offer close date*4 June 2021*Underwriter*Not underwritten. Taylor Collison Limited (Lead Manager)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 July 2021)

a week late for IPO, but  that isn't a problem.  Raising money at 30c, AR3 opened at 40c this morning and has lifted to 53c mid afternoon.

Australia’s only prospective ionic clay hosted REE deposit and one of two listed opportunities globally

• _$12m IPO completed at $0.30 per share, enterprise value of ~$21m _
_• Key focus on immediately commencing key work activities at Koppamurra 
• Recent 79 hole drilling program completed within and extensional to the existing resource – Assay results expected in Q3 2021 
• Program focused on targeting replication of success at Koppamurra, through defining additional clay hosted rare earth mineralisation 
• Potential to quickly increase resources and proceed to development studies on a low capex, high margin operation through drilling, assay, and metallurgical testwork  _


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 July 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> a week late for IPO, but  that isn't a problem.  Raising money at 30c, AR3 opened at 40c this morning and has lifted to 53c mid afternoon.




and energetic buying in the afternoon took AR3 to 80c


----------



## barney (2 July 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> and energetic buying in the afternoon took AR3 to 80c



Pretty good start to their campaign for sure DF

Most R/E Stocks have been a bit brow beaten over the last 2 months, so the positive reaction to the AR3 story is a good sign.

I see VML also had an uptick today even though Lynas didn't.  Hopefully the market is starting to re-engage with the R/E sector again

Definitely a Sector to watch/trade over the next couple of years.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 July 2021)

just looking at ionic clays... In some views, it is no accident that current production is limited to China and Myanmar. In addition, Ionic adsorption clays with heavy rare earths in concentrations from 50 to 1500 ppm have been reported in Canada, Brazil, Chile, Southwestern Africa, and Southeast Asia outside of China. And it seems IXR is onto something similar in Uganda.


> The *ionic* adsorption *clays* are a process enabling geology. *You must have:*
> 
> rare earth containing rocks on the high ground,
> *Ionic* adsorption *clays* formed on the low ground,
> Thousands of centuries of rain,



and, to extract:


> Ammonium salts,
> Plastic tarps, pipes, and tanks.
> Oxalic acid.
> Low cost labor.
> A forgiving or autocratic government











						Ionic Absorption Clays and Heavy Rare Earth Investment Opportunities
					

Silly Stuff about Ionic “adsorption” Clays is being written and disseminated these days. An urban legend now has it that […]




					investorintel.com
				




Whilst tongue in cheek, that gives a fair idea of what's needed. Source rocks with REs, a depositional environment,  time and water .... and a method of extraction (_ionic forms of heavy rare earth salts attached to the clays are rapidly dissolved into ammoniacal solution and since this solution has thousands of times the solubilizing power for heavy rare earth salts that pure water has, these heavy rare salts may be thereby “solubilized” and concentrated by precipitation with oxalic acid_ ).

I'm not a pedogenesis guy, but the AR3 presentation gives a fair indication of the surficial deposits, of lenticular clay beds interspersed with sandy layers, mineralised at the base where they sit on top of the local bedrock, Gambier limestone, and above the water table.
Analysis of the early resource show the layers to be at a depth between 2 and 9m. Sampling has been done with some 470 aircore, auger and pushtube drill holes across the whole region, by Mines Dept and now AR3.

So, what are we left with? This part of the world is relatively flat, with a stable geologic history. With 725ppm as a cutoff, the company has identified _laterally extensive REE mineralisation within a (on average) 2 to 3 metre thick clay horizon across two prospect areas, Red Tail (10km x 3km) and Yellow Tail (3km x 1.9km)_.

The resource contains a relatively high proportion of heavy rare earths, particularly Dysprosium and Terbium, along with Neodymium and Praseodymium, all of which are used in rare earth permanent magnets.
The metallurgical testwork indicates TREO (excluding Ce) recoveries of between 50% and 70%, with with low radioactivity.

Any mining is slated to be  _Shallow free digging material with low strip ratio • Progressive rehabilitation. _And that brings us to environmental issues.

AND Coonawarra is nearby. The best wine is from the terra rossa soils on top of the limestone:_ well-drained, reddish, clayey to silty clayey *soil* with neutral pH conditions.... The reddish color of *terra rossa* is the result of the preferential formation of hematite over goethite

Wrattonbully => fair game, Padthaway => ditto, but stay away from Coonawarra_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 July 2021)

Investment company Acorn Capital snapped up a substantial 13.79% stake in AR3.

_....in for a good time, or a long time?_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 July 2021)

Sometimes being a slow old retail plodder at the end of the food chain has its benefits.

With AR3 showing resistance  yesterday at 80c and settling a few cents lower, I put in a low ball (?) at 72c. Didn't expect it to fill, and took the dog out for a walk. I was sitting highest on the Buy side. Ping at 4.10 and (only) part order filled. Which is strange because the volume was high enough and  ... I guess all those guns closer to the server were hungrier and wanted some more. Was sort of happy, and revised down the rump bid to 67c before open. And filled by lunchtime.

So, now average buy-in is at 69c close to where AR3 is trading now.


----------



## waterbottle (8 July 2021)

Why the reporting in PPM as opposed to %TREO?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 July 2021)

• 649sq.km. of additional key exploration tenure in South Australia has been granted, expanding the Company’s footprint at its flagship Koppamurra project by more than 40% 
• Total granted exploration tenure at Koppamurra is 2,136 sq.km.  
• An additional 1,911 sq.km. in South Australia remains under application, for a potential  combined tenure position in excess of 4,000 sq.km.
• The area recently granted has already shown to be prospective for clay hosted rare earths, through AREL’s assessment of historic drilling

*Next Steps *


> _The Company is now planning a significant drilling program for Q4 2021, incorporating a combination of extensional drilling from the known Red Tail and Yellow Tail Inferred Resources and regional prospectivity confirmatory drilling to determine priority areas for future resource definition._


----------



## Tropico (27 July 2021)

It has found some upward momentum, the last few days, especially yesterday.
Looking like a strong open today, we will see if it continues.


----------



## Tropico (30 July 2021)

Still rising from the low. Highly speculative, higher risk on small volumes, hopefully high reward.
May gain some more interest having the "Rare Earths" label


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 August 2021)

waterbottle said:


> Why the reporting in PPM as opposed to %TREO?



I emailed the company with that question, but no reply to date.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 August 2021)

Someone thinks AR3 is a good Rare Earths play.... pushing as high as $1.20 this morning....


(HOLD)


----------



## barney (13 August 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> (HOLD)




Well done DF

I guess in the current market, any potential R/Earther with a market cap of $50M or less has room to move

Current resource of 40 Mt @ 725ppm TREO

Cash Balance The Company’s cash balance at the end of the Quarter was* A$12,091,355.* 

Capital Structure Shares on issue: *110,680,000 *fully paid ordinary shares. 

Options on issue: Total of *12,597,200* unlisted options, comprising: • 6,000,000 exercisable at $0.30 and expiring 25 January 2025. • 6,597,200 exercisable at $0.45 and expiring 29 June 2024.


Lot of water to flow under the bridge before it turns into anything bankable so might pay to be nimble after such a big early rise.  Sitting ok for the moment though.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 August 2021)

solid buying again..... above $1.30 by 11am


----------



## barney (16 August 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> solid buying again..... above $1.30 by 11am




Market certainly likes it at the moment.   Hopefully the assay results reflect the enthusiasm DF? 

Up 400% in 2 months


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 August 2021)

barney said:


> Market certainly likes it at the moment.
> 
> Up 400% in 2 months



maybe the lead managers flogging the IPO at 30c didn't try very hard.


----------



## Sean K (16 August 2021)

barney said:


> Market certainly likes it at the moment.   Hopefully the assay results reflect the enthusiasm DF?
> 
> Up 400% in 2 months




Pretty good considering they don't even have an MD/CEO yet.  😲


----------



## barney (16 August 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> maybe the lead managers flogging the IPO at 30c didn't try very hard.




I deleted my original response.  i am in no position to defend a law suit, lol


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 August 2021)

kennas said:


> Pretty good considering they don't even have an MD/CEO yet.  😲



Bit of a learning curve going on. Had to do an Additional Disclosure to the Quarterly.

For further Information please contact: 


> Mr Rickie Pobjoy ; Executive (Technical) Director Tel: 1300 646 100 E: hello@ar3.com.au
> Mr Damien Connor ; Company Secretary/Chief Financial Officer Tel: 1300 646 100 E: hello@ar3.com.au
> 
> For Media and Broker queries contact:
> Michael Weir / Cameron Gilenko ; Citadel-MAGNUS Tel: 0402 347 032 / 0466 984 953



But on the upside, the lift in Market Cap may attract a higher calibre of MD?


----------



## Tropico (16 August 2021)

The American counterpart, ARR, must be caught in the same bubble.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 August 2021)

Tropico said:


> The American counterpart, ARR, must be caught in the same bubble.



yeah, possibly ....


> _Hey, broker, get me some of that " A R Three "_



_Broker enters ARRR and client ends up with ARR._

But seriously,  is it a bubble, or a repricing?  There are some similarities but also differences.  Early days for both, and both shallow, both in good jurisdictions, but AR3 is ionic clay hosted with a spread of REE incl Nd n Pr, whereas ARR is a large tonnage, bulk deposit comprising high value, light rare earth (LREE) assemblage


----------



## Tropico (16 August 2021)

The similarities, or coincidences, are that they both have "Rare Earths" in their name and price movements.
But it really couldn't be that simple, could it?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 August 2021)

*Highlights  *
• _Recently completed 79 hole drill program delivers excellent results, confirming the potential for Koppamurra to host deposits of high grade rare earth ionic clays of global significance _
• Drill program focused on testing areas adjacent to and extensional from the existing Red Tail and Yellow Tail resources 
• All drillholes that reached target depth returned significant intersections at a 500ppm Total Rare Earth Oxides (TREO) cut off 
• A trend of high grade intersections is evident 3.5km along strike from the *Yellow Tail *resource area. Significant intersections range from 2000ppm to 4500ppm TREO 
• Drilling conducted adjacent to the *Red Tail *resource area has supported continuation of mineralised clay intervals onto the adjacent private land, where land access agreements have been negotiated. Significant intersections range from 1000ppm to 1600ppm TREO  

_up 10% to above $1.10 and as high as 1.18_


----------



## Tropico (25 August 2021)

It took most of the day, but AR3 eventually followed it's American brother, ARR, up. It's like they are conjoined twins.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 September 2021)

Drilling program to commence at Koppamurra 
*Highlights  *
• Planning and preparation completed for 8,000m air-core drilling program
  – Program developed to confirm regional prospectivity of flagship Koppamurra project
  – Primary objective to confirm regional nature of mineralisation across granted (SA) tenure
 – Additionally, program will aim to identify thick, high-grade mineralisation to support estimation of an Indicated Mineral Resource 
  – Highly-credentialled Exploration Manager and field crew engaged to manage and execute drill program
 – Experienced, South Australian based, drilling contractor engaged
• Drilling expected to commence at the beginning of October and will be ongoing until end of year 
• Exploration PEPR’s (Programs for Environmental Protection and Rehabilitation) approved  
• Naracoorte, SA, regional office and warehouse established  

_.... and I guess the smaller (Vic) side will wait_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 November 2021)

AR3 did a series of holes some 40km North of the Yellow Tail n Red Tail prospects, and delivered up similar RE concentrations. Not high, but ionic clays are a different depositional environment to other, hard-rock prospects.... 

• _Initial assays from the current Koppamurra drilling programme confirm grades ranging from 600ppm to 1000ppm Total Rare Earth Oxide (TREO), consistent with the maiden resource average grade of 725ppm released in April 2021 _
_• Regional exploration confirms clay hosted rare earth mineralisation extends at least 40km north of the existing Red Tail and Yellow Tail mineral resource area, demonstrating the significant prospectivity potential across the 4000km2 of tenure held by AR3 
• The current 8,000m air-core drilling program is now ~70% complete with over 2,500 samples selected for submission for assay from 458 drill holes 
• The remainder of the current program is focussed on additional drilling at EL6509 (Red Tail and Yellow Tail) to extend the resource with update planned for Q1 2022 
• AR3 has been granted two additional tenements in South Australia, EL6690 (Keith) and EL6691 (Bordertown_).

SP up 10% and back above $1.00


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 December 2021)

AR3 is one of my tips for the 2022 Comp. SP had dropped yesterday to below 80c but is on the rebound; now 86c.

It is a bit of a gamble, because the RE space is competitive. And we have the run and collapse from a decade ago as a sobering reminder. Other companies are further ahead, in Australia, and then we have China hanging on to its lead, plus sovereign players (USA, Europeans, Japan) trying to shore up supplies. And the great unknown; how much demand is there really, and is it essential/ irreplaceable?

AR3 is pursuing the ionic clay hosting. It is early days, as they prove up a project. The advantages are it is shallow, and apparently low in radioactive elements with a bias to Nd/Pr. But, the project lies on farming / grazing land, so we assume there will be opposition, and early pressure to rehabilitate land. And the metallurgy is a work in progress; let's hope the ANSTO lab in Adelaide lives up to its reputation.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 December 2021)

and AR3 is an outside hope for Jan 2022 competition. Might be a bit early, though.

To date;  _samples from all *10 drillholes *generated significant intersections and returned grades and clay thicknesses consistent with those reported on the Red Tail and Yellow Tail maiden resource on EL6509_
*•  *_[as at 25 Nov], the current 8,000m air-core drilling program is now ~70% complete with over 2,500 samples selected for submission for assay from_* 458 drill holes *
_• The remainder of the current program is focussed on additional drilling at EL6509 (Red Tail and Yellow Tail) to extend the resource with update planned for *Q1 2022 *_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 January 2022)

Tropico said:


> It took most of the day, but AR3 eventually followed it's American brother, ARR, up. It's like they are conjoined twins.



They're doing it* again

*kwinkidens


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 January 2022)

_and today's update helped AR3 along. An evolving project._

• Results from 174 drillholes representing a significant portion of the regional prospectivity drilling conducted on EL6613 (Francis), confirm shallow rare earth mineralised clayey sediments across a wide region of the Koppamurra Project area.
 – At a 350ppm Total Rare Earth Oxide (TREO) cut-off grade, 124 or 71% of the drill holes generated significant intersections, averaging 663ppm TREO 
– At a 500ppm TREO cut-off grade, 109 or 63% of the drill holes generated significant intersections, averaging 800ppm TREO 
• Importantly, the average of the combined Neodymium/Praseodymium contents of the TREO (21.5%), and the average Dysprosium content of the TREO (2.5%) for these intersections is consistent with the magnet rare earth contents of the Red Tail and Yellow Tail resources ~40km’s to the south 
• Like the Red Tail and Yellow Tail deposits, rare earth mineralisation identified in the assays from this recent drilling occurs in shallow settings within the wider region. 
• Extension drilling to the north and south of Red Tail and Yellow Tail continues to indicate a prospective setting for the accumulation of rare earth mineralisation and a 10,000m drilling program is planned for commencement in February 2022 to define additional resources there.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 February 2022)

It has always been my concern that resource extraction will impact a large area, with a lot of this being farmland. Here's hoping the following program can show things can proceed effectively (and assuming the TREO numbers build a case)

As part of AR3’s development of the Koppamurra Project, a *Trial Pit *is in planning in an area of prospective mineralisation on private land adjacent the existing Red Tail resource area. The trial is expected to provide several beneficial outcomes in advancing the Project. It will, 
– allow for significant bulk sample collection for larger scale metallurgical testwork;  
– provide access to the mineralised zone over a wide area to progress understanding of the geological system at micro and macro scale; and 
–  allow AR3 to demonstrate the shallow nature of the deposit and the potential for *rapid rehabilitation *of disturbed areas to stakeholders and the broader community. 

Drilling on the proposed Pit area, roughly 200m long by 40m wide, using the push tube core method, on a nominally 10m x 10m grid, provided detailed geological input to the planning of the Trial Pit.  

Assays show quite a wide range of TREO as would be expected. Looking at a 2m tick mineralised zone.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 March 2022)

and here's one for the glass half full / half empty debate; is Koppamurra a marginal/ dud? and the thirst for capital for the new prospects?

_• Leveraging the expertise developed during the past two-year assessment of the 100% owned flagship Koppamurra Project, AR3 has identified other highly prospective regions for clay hosted rare earth exploration within Australia 

Three new areas have been added to the AR3 exploration portfolio:  _
*Woolgangie *(Western Australia)
– A Joint Venture with Belres Pty Ltd that includes two granted exploration tenements and five pending applications, 60km south-east of Coolgardie
– Previous drilling identified thicknesses up to 22m of anomalous rare earth element content in regolith under 10m of overburden
– AR3 has also submitted tenement applications immediately adjacent to those within the Belres JV, giving a total combined 2,200km2 of prospective exploration area

*Dalrymple *(Queensland)
– Five exploration licence applications, centred 100km SW from Bowen in Queensland
– Exploration tenure dominated by rock suites containing high value prospective rare earth minerals, including Allanite
– 1,505km2 of highly accessible ground near existing road and rail infrastructure

*Massie Creek *(Queensland)
– Granted Exploration Licence EMP 27952, roughly 200km WSW of Cairns, allowing for rapid onground evaluation of the prospect
– Nearby stream sediment sampling detected elevated REE that may originate from the igneous host rocks in the region
– 327km2 of prospective ground in a location with highly weathered clay potential


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 April 2022)

and it's a long slow process......

_• Mineralogical analysis and metallurgical testing on samples from the Red Tail and Yellow Tail resource in the Koppamurra Project continue to deliver positive results. _
_• Mineralogical analysis identified that the rare earth elements Lanthanum (La), Neodymium (Nd), Praseodymium (Pr), Samarium (Sm), and Terbium (Tb) are highly distributed to Lanthanite minerals hosted in clay (<20µm in size) at Koppamurra.  
• Metallurgical testing using various extraction techniques and test conditions demonstrated rare earth extraction of up to 68% of the valuable rare earth oxides used in high strength magnets. (Neodymium N2O3, Praseodymium Pr6O11, Dysprosium Dy2O3 and Terbium Tb4O7). _
_• Commenced mineral processing tests aimed at rejecting non target minerals and optimising metallurgical extraction of magnet rare earth minerals to finalise the process flowsheet for Koppamurra_. 

Don Hyma, Managing Director of Australian Rare Earths said:  


> “_The preliminary metallurgical test results are encouraging and aligned with our expectations for the uniquely clay hosted rare earth minerals discovered at Koppamurra. We are very fortunate to be working with worldclass rare-earth metallurgists and testing facilities in our efforts to finalise a process flowsheet for the Project._”


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 April 2022)

seem to be quite a few ionic clay resources being noticed, now companies are looking. Which will win the prize, of proceeding to development?

*Koppamurra Drilling Program Indicates  Strong Potential for Larger Resource *

Highlights  
• _Koppamurra project’s second major drilling program which ran between February and April 2022 successfully identified extensive, shallow, rare-earth mineralisation adjacent to the Red Tail and Yellow Tail resource deposits, with thicknesses and grades consistent with those previously found in these areas. 
• The intensive resource definition drilling program, undertaken over an area equivalent in size to the Red Tail and Yellow Tail maiden resource footprint, consisted of 1,158 holes and 11,480m at 100m x 100m spacing to supplement the previous drilling of 899 holes and 9,920m in late 2021  
• Additional density determinations across a wide area of the closely spaced drilling supports a 30% dry bulk density increase to be applied in the updated resource estimate 
• These results provide a high level of confidence that the mineralised clays remain shallow, low cost to mine and consistently thick up to ~8km north of Red Tail and Yellow Tail.  
• The three-fold increase in meters drilled at tighter spacing will form the basis for a planned mineral resource update scheduled for June 2022. This will be the first major update since the maiden resource of 39.9Mt reported in April 2021_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 May 2022)

> Trading Halt requested pending an announcement in relation to a *capital raising*




Not a good sign, when the SP is at a low. Diluting / gifting by way of placement?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 June 2022)

• Firm commitments from institutional and sophisticated investors for a Placement to raise $8.1 million (before costs). 
• Strong support for the Placement from several high regarded new institutional investors based domestically and internationally. 
• The Placement price of $0.44 per share represents a 6% discount to the 15-day volume weighted average price (VWAP) of $0.47. 
• The Company has now strengthened its balance sheet to fund further work at the 100% owned flagship Koppamurra clay hosted rare earth project located in South Australia. 

_.... and heading towards 44c (or lower)_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 July 2022)

• _JORC Mineral Resource Estimate for the Koppamurra clay-hosted rare earths project, located on the South Australian-Victorian border, increases by 104% to 81.4Mt at 785ppm TREO (total rare earth oxide)  _
_• This includes an initial Indicated Resource of 45Mt at 835ppm TREO 
• The updated Mineral Resource estimate, which is more than double the initial Mineral Resource posted in April 2021, is considered a key milestone because it demonstrates that AR3 is well on the path to establishing a world-scale inventory at Koppamurra _
_• TREO Grade of the Indicated Resource is 15% higher than the initial Inferred Resource published in April 2021 of 725ppm_



> _The consistent nature of the deposit enables expedient drilling and rapid Resource growth as well as the ability to undertake progressive rehabilitation, all of which continues to distinguish Koppamurra as a unique rare earth business opportunity. _





> "_Our vision is to progress down a pathway that will see Koppamurra in *production by 2025/26, *perfectly timed to take advantage of surging demand for rare earths."_



.....
I still worry that the location, on farmland, becomes an issue.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 August 2022)

ah yes, the ol' _*4:52 on a Friday arvo* _announcement



> Mr Don Hyma’s employment as Managing Director of the Company ceased on 19 August 2022. Mr Hyma commenced in the position of Managing Director on 5 October 2021. The Board would like to thank Mr Hyma for his contribution to the Company and wishes him all the best in his future endeavours.



Didn't even last 12 months. How to blow up cash (of which a minnow explorer doesn't have too much). Down 9%, below 40c.

_The Company’s Technical Director and executive Board member, Mr Rick Pobjoy, has been appointed as Acting Managing Director and will manage the day to day operations of the Company and, in conjunction with the Board, will continue to progress the development of the Company’s Koppamurra Project.  

Mr Pobjoy previously acted as AR3’s Managing Director from its listing in July 2021 until 4 October 2021. Since listing he has led the Company’s highly successful exploration and drilling program as well as the metallurgical process development. He has also played a pivotal role in AR3’s engagement with communities. It is expected that Mr Pobjoy will undertake the role of Acting Managing Director for the remainder of the current financial year during which time he will lead the Company’s focus on increasing the Project’s indicated resource and developing all aspects of the Koppamurra Project_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 September 2022)

_AR3 is trying to be a good minnow, and it's pathway towards processing appears different to other REE hopefuls, as per the nature of the deposits. Early days, and lots of risks; will rewards follow? More cash will be needed, and sentiment towards the sector is lower than a year or so ago. SP at 36c is well off highs, and not much above the IPO price._


_Metallurgical test results indicate viable processing pathway for Koppamurra Rare Earths Project _

Leach optimisation test work has resulted in excellent recoveries of the four key magnet rare earth elements while reducing acid consumption and impurity dissolution providing potential for both an environmentally sound and commercially attractive process pathway to economically produce a high-quality specification product. 

*Highlights*
• Excellent results from leach optimisation test work undertaken by ANSTO on drill composite samples taken from the Koppamurra prospect 
• Results demonstrate a 50% reduction in acid consumption while maintaining average recoveries of 65% and up to 77% for the four key magnet Rare Earth Elements (REE) being Neodymium, Praseodymium, Terbium and Dysprosium providing potential for both an environmentally sound and commercially attractive process pathway  
• High recoveries of the valuable magnet rare earths (Nd, Pr, Tb & Dy) have increased confidence of consistent metallurgical response over spatially diverse locations within Project area. Diagnostic leach recoveries for 10 composite samples collected across the extent of the recently announced updated Mineral Resource, (81.4Mt at 785ppm Total Rare Earth Oxide (TREO)), show notable consistency of response and very high tenor of recovery  
• Impressive leach response of a high-grade sample, 15,502 ppm TREO, provides additional confidence the proportion of accessible REE in high grade samples is consistent with the representative composites in the Mineral Resource.  
• 850kg of material extracted from the Trial Pit completed at Koppamurra earlier this year currently being processed by ANSTO for rare earth recovery and product specification analysis 
• This is a significant step-up in the scale of test work and will pave the way for testing a 500 tonne bulk sample and advanced flowsheet development


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 October 2022)

*Non-binding *Memorandum of Understanding signed by Australian Rare Earths Limited (ASX:AR3) and international rare earths producer Neo Performance Materials Inc. (TSX:NEO) 

Highlights

_MOU provides for good faith negotiation of a joint development agreement between AR3 and Neo, setting out the key deliverables that will accelerate the development of Koppamurra through to production of a mixed rare earth carbonate product_
_MOU provides for good faith negotiation of an offtake agreement pursuant to which Neo may purchase 50% of Koppamurra’s MREC capacity from the initial module, with a right of first refusal to secure up to 50% of production from a subsequent module_
_AR3 and Neo to collaborate to identify and develop future clay-hosted rare earth projects in Australia and New Zealand, with AR3 to receive a first right of refusal to participate in such projects, and Neo to receive a first right of refusal on any offtake from developed projects _
_On execution of the joint development agreement, AR3 to issue Neo 3,500,667 unlisted options exercisable at A$0.48, expiring three years from the date of issue, serving to further align Neo with the success of AR3 and the Koppamurra Project_

_up off lows , to 36c_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 November 2022)

Market Sensitive Announcement made, _earlier in the week ; seems to have taken a while for market reaction

• Strong assay results reveal significant extensions of clay-hosted mineralisation in the Koppamurra Project beyond the current Mineral Resource and Exploration Target areas. _
_• Koppamurra JORC Resource recently doubled to 81.4Mt at 785ppm TREO (total rare earth oxide); This includes an initial Indicated Resource of 45Mt at 835ppm TREO (see ASX release dated 4 July 2022)  
• Recent metallurgical test results indicate a viable processing pathway for Koppamurra 
• Leach optimisation test work has resulted in excellent recoveries of the four key magnet rare earth elements (REE) while reducing acid consumption and impurity dissolution_.







(a couple of Chi-X trades at 43c but now spread has returned)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 December 2022)

Promotional, interesting









						Not all ionic clay rare earths deposits are created equal. Here’s why ASX investors need to read the fine print - Stockhead
					

A simple lab test is required to see if an ionic clay REE deposit is a doozy or a dud -- yet the number of stocks doing it is abysmally small.




					stockhead-com-au.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Sean K (11 December 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Promotional, interesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Essential reading really.


----------

